# Questions sur ifile apès éventuel jailbreak.



## thom-s (25 Février 2012)

Mon iPad n'est pas encore "jailbreaké" mais avant de faire quelquonque modification, je voudrais avoir des renseignement sur ifile car c'est l'une des raisons principales d'un éventuel jailbreak.
Pour commencer ifile permet-il d' importer des fichiers dans l'iPad et d'exporter des fichiers de l'ipad ? (pour un clé USB)
de lire des vidéos présentes dans une clé USB ?
De lire des fichier .doc, .ptt ,... d'une clé USB, sachant que je possède la suite iWork pour iPad ?


----------



## thom-s (25 Février 2012)

Bon j'ai mené quelques recherches et j'ai trouvé les réponses à toutes ces questions. Merci tout de même.


----------

